# Why We Cube - A Speedcubing Documentary



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't know why this video wasn't here yet.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2018)

Excellent video! Good personalization , with following stories of a few people close-up!
I like Kit and Max.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2018)

I cracked up when it said narrated by Feliks Zemdegs--it reminded me of a school nature documentary that was narrated by Liam Neeson.

Great video, Chris!


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 15, 2018)

I saw it a couple of days ago, first i thought it was too slow, probably cause i already know why I cube, but when it got more personal i really enjoyed it. fine work


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 17, 2018)

Very well made video, although I preferred watching it at double speed. This made me want to learn more about Phil Yu and The Cubicle.

Also, 37:59 should be a meme!


----------



## pjk (Aug 20, 2018)

Agreed, well made video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 20, 2018)

'Thanks moyu for the car!!!'


AvGalen said:


> Very well made video, although I preferred watching it at double speed. This made me want to learn more about Phil Yu and The Cubicle.
> 
> Also, 37:59 should be a meme!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> 'Thanks moyu for the car!!!'


YouTubes time-linked url's can be a bit inprecise. I was referring specifically to "Moyu Money"


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2019)

In case you have not yet seen the attached video, I wanted to share with all that the "why we cube" video just won a Film Festival, so huge congratulations to Chris (a.k.a CYOtheking) on this great accomplishment and well done to all that help with the video in which ever way they did. It is really cool to see the video get so much like and to have won. Great job once again!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2019)

Congrats to Chris on winning the Film Festival yo!


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2019)

When I first saw the video title I thought that it was going to be an in depth explanation on Why "We Cube" won a film festival.


----------

